# Baltimore Glass



## baltbottles (May 21, 2011)

After cutting my grass today I felt the lighting was good for taking some pictures. Here are some early Baltimore pieces. I hope everyone enjoys them...

 Chris










 Here's my Mckay & Clark Ten Pin soda. The partnership between James McKay and John Clark lasted from sometime in 1850 until October 20th 1853






 This is my pair of Cole & Co Ten Pins both are different molds one the embossing is quite a bit lower on the bottle and on the reverse has Street abbreviated St. And the other bottle has it spelled out. This partnership was between Charles A Cole and Christopher F. Brown and lasted from 1849-1850. Before 1849 Brown was partnered with Philip Gardner.






 This is a nice sort of a light yellow olive colored Gardner & Brown torpedo. This bottle was used by the partnership of Philip Gardner and Christopher F. Brown from 1846 to 1848.






 Here is my apricot copper colored Chapman's Soda torpedo. This could be Baltimore's earliest embossed soda bottle possibly dating as early as 1840 and spurring the use of the Torpedo and Ten Pin forms in Baltimore during the 1840s

 Now on to some medicines..... Still have a ton of research to do on most of these..... I will get to it when I get all the soda stuff straightened out...






 Pair of large Davis & Miller pontiled bottles in Blue and Aqua... I believe these could be master inks rather then medicines.






 Large and small sized Davis & Miller Wedge shaped bottles.....






 Shepherds Sarsaparilla, Dr Martin's Syrup of Wild Cherry, Edwards Pain Extracting Lotion






 R. GIbney's Tetterwash, Ober & McConkey's Specific For Fever & Ague, McKenzie & Co Baltimore






 A few nice colored Baltimore made utilities.....


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

Great stuff as always Chris, love those Torp's...Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (May 21, 2011)

is that Ober & McConkey's Specific a tapered body or just a photo illusion?


----------



## baltbottles (May 21, 2011)

It might taper slightly but I think its a photo illusion..

 Chris


----------



## RED Matthews (May 21, 2011)

Hi baltbottles;  I certainly did enjoy your collection picture.  Thank you.  RED Matthews


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 21, 2011)

I cut the grass too Chris but I had no time for bottles today.I just got done mowing my Dads grass also.Between the two lawns I push mow both I have figured out each weekend that I walk about 5 miles bagging each lawn.Very good exercise.You have some great bottles Chris thanks for posting them.I have one torpedo soda or beer from Woodbury New jersey it is buried in my attic when I can find the time to get up their Ill try and find it.It is a pretty blue color.


----------



## Road Dog (May 21, 2011)

Excellent Bottles and Photos!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2011)

You must have been pretty excited each time one of those came out...Thanks for the pics...Love the colors.


----------



## annie44 (May 22, 2011)

Love those Baltimore colors!  I also really like the wedge shaped bottles - sure don't see too many of them......


----------



## bostaurus (May 22, 2011)

Those are so really nice colors!


----------



## PrivyCheese (May 22, 2011)

Nothing like crude Baltimore glass.....I guess I am a little partial.


----------



## druggistnut (May 29, 2011)

Chris,
 What makes you think the Davis and Miller cylinders could be inks?
 Bill


----------



## baltbottles (May 29, 2011)

Bill,

 There are embossed Davis & Miller umbrella inks and I have seen some smaller embossed pontiled cylinders with partial labels for black ink. I think these are just a larger size. And the fact they come in color also makes sense as most pontiled master inks come in color

 Chris


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 29, 2011)

Nice Chris, one question. Is that blood on the McKenzie or red in the glass?


----------



## baltbottles (May 29, 2011)

Eric,

 Its just some iridescence, the bottle is completely aqua. Unlike a lot of collectors I don't tumble my bottles... I like them the way they come out of the ground.

 Chris


----------



## sandchip (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful stuff, Chris.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## madman (May 31, 2011)

YOUR THE MAN,  THOSE A KILLER FINDS!


----------



## rockbot (Jun 1, 2011)

What a work of art![] Thanks for sharing.


----------

